
Centralise Your Bash History - janvdberg
https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/02/05/centralise-your-bash-history/
======
zwischenzug
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16307536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16307536)
\- can they be merged?

